# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin hỗ trợ về phần mềm NEO VIEW

## allmylove162

dạ thưa mọi người , em là người mới . em mới bắt đầu dùng chuơng trình này. có ai đã từng dùng hay có tài liệu về cách sử dụng nó có thể hỗ trợ em được không ạ
chân thành cám ơn .

----------

